# Which Budget Thrower Would YOU Choose from this list?



## TopGunRMNP (Jul 4, 2015)

*I have loved my SkyRay STL-v2 for a few years now and it appears to be just about dead, even with new Panasonic 18650B's.

What would you spend your coin on? I already got anxious and bought 2 C8's brands: Ultrafire & Vander : Will these be nice throwers, or only the Convoy brand?

I also started researching pencil beams and bought a Suterfire C10 after finding zero Jacob a60's on the net FS.

Here are the 3 lights I am now looking at, prices include discounts. I'm fine with 2x 18650 since that is what I am already used to and would prefer for more output and runtime.

1) *Yezl Y3 Cree XM - L2 $28.14

*2) *Small Sun ZY - T08 $26.55
*
3) *Olight M2X-UT Javelot $74.99 <<-- The NON-BUDGET CHOICE

*Needs: Longest throw/lux + Runtime @ HI/MAX

Thanks all!

*"Stay Bright my friends."


----------



## old4570 (Jul 4, 2015)

None ! 

Maxtoch 2x Shooter ... ( For a budget thrower )


----------



## Dipti13 (Jul 4, 2015)

I will go with olight M2X-UT Javelot.


----------



## akhyar (Jul 4, 2015)

Olight MX-UT? Budget?


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 4, 2015)

M20 and M21s I've saw on sale for down around 25-40$ lately.
Old models vetting cleared out at reduced pricing.
Just an idea instead of a cheap light.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 4, 2015)

> * I already got anxious and bought 2 C8's brands: Ultrafire & Vander : Will these be nice throwers, or only the Convoy brand?
> *



I imagine that either should throw as well as a Convoy. Convoy will give you consistent quality, I don't know about the others.

A smooth reflector will throw a little better than a orange peel reflector.


----------



## TopGunRMNP (Jul 5, 2015)

*Where can I find one of these under $50? What's the ultimate thrower under $50 1 or 2x 18650?*


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 5, 2015)

TopGunRMNP said:


> *Where can I find one of these under $50? What's the ultimate thrower under $50 1 or 2x 18650?*


Take a look at Goinggear.
Mods,
If that is inappropriate, please remove.


----------



## TopGunRMNP (Jul 8, 2015)

*The Ultrafire C8 is great, smooth tight beam, plenty of throw. The k value looks around 5500, perfect! The VANDER however C8, looks like 6500-7000k and therefore a much dimmer throw, same spot. The UltraFire says XML on LED, the Vander says nothing. 

C10 on the way + SmallSun ZY-T08.*


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Jul 9, 2015)

5500k is a bit cool. If you are outside in the countryside with green trees & grass and borwns. Then try a NW emitter. Everything will look 10x better.

As for throw. Really depends what you want to do with it and how pocketable you want it to be. C8's are nice, but the Convoy one is so cheap yet so good, that there no point buying any other cheap one. If you want better than the Convoy check out the XinTD. But avoid the Ultrafires and the like in the C8's.

C8's are nice semi-pocket friendly lights. And if you've not owned one before they will seem throwy. Although no XM-L/XM-L2/XP-L will be much of a thrower stock.

An XP-G2 or a de-domed LED of any kind in a C8 will throw much better.


If you want ultimate throw on a budget. Grab yourself a Uniquefire UF-1504. You can get them as a host I think still.

Use a 17mm blank board and a de-domed XP-G2 on a Noctigon and some 22 gauge or bigger wire. And a good 26650 battery.

This should net you 300,000 - 400,000+ lux


----------



## TopGunRMNP (Jul 9, 2015)

*Thank you ChiDrum! I just got the 1x 18650 extenders for my Vander & UltraFire C8's and BOTH POPPED! LED flashed bright blue, then light white, then fizzed out to nothing. These 1x18650's cannot take 2x18650 for longer runtime and higher output? Or is it inferior drivers that allowed a higher current to get to the emitter?

I am contacting both sellers for a refund, will the true Convoy c8 or the Suterfire C10 accept 2x18650?*


----------



## Poppy (Jul 11, 2015)

TopGunRMNP said:


> Thank you ChiDrum! I just got the 1x 18650 extenders for my Vander & UltraFire C8's and BOTH POPPED! LED flashed bright blue, then light white, then fizzed out to nothing. These 1x18650's cannot take 2x18650 for longer runtime and higher output? Or is it inferior drivers that allowed a higher current to get to the emitter?
> 
> I am contacting both sellers for a refund, will the true Convoy c8 or the Suterfire C10 accept 2x18650?



A single 18650 light can't take 2 18650 batteries in series unless it was designed for that. And there is little to be gained.
If you read through this you'll have a better understanding.

Regarding asking for a refund, are you going to be honest with them?
If you more than doubled the carrying capacity of your car, and bent a spring, or broke the axle, would you go back to the seller and ask for a refund?


----------



## TopGunRMNP (Jul 12, 2015)

*Yes, I told them I used 2x18650. It came with a body extension for that reason, both the VADER and Ultrafire versions. Both popped. The Ultrafire still has LED use, but maybe at 25lumens... Can the Suterfire C10 take another 18650 in series or no?*


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 12, 2015)

TopGunRMNP said:


> *Yes, I told them I used 2x18650. It came with a body extension for that reason, both the VADER and Ultrafire versions. Both popped. The Ultrafire still has LED use, but maybe at 25lumens... Can the Suterfire C10 take another 18650 in series or no?*



Not sure if you noticed, but your keyboard may be broken. Everything you type is coming out in boldface.


----------



## TopGunRMNP (Jul 14, 2015)

*Yes, I know. On all my forums I reply this way when it's my thread, easier to see OP responses IMO.*


----------



## TopGunRMNP (Jul 30, 2015)

*Hey all, know if an extension for 2x18650 will work? I saw the option when buying but didn't get it. I would like to utilize the max of the LED with 18650's.*


----------



## TopGunRMNP (Aug 8, 2015)

*​Bump + Anyone know if 2x18650 on Yezl Y3 will work or pop the LED?*


----------

